# Book: "Stop! Sit! And Think" (Eisenmann). Anyone?



## WIBackpacker

Hi folks.... I was wondering if anyone else has read, and utilized, the training methods discussed by Charles Eisenmann in his book(s). 

I inherited a number of old dog training books a few years ago. Many of them are autographed, nearly all are out of print, and I treated most of them like family heirlooms - stored carefully away - instead of books on the bookshelf. I pulled this one out last week on a whim and started reading it, and.... wow. Lots of different ideas.

After I read a few chapters I started looking online to see if I can find current discussion. The first thing I found is this book had a limited printing and is difficult.... and expensive... to come by. I only found one or two threads here that mention the author, some in regards to the line breeding of his dogs, only one or two mentions of the author himself. I found a few references on the BC Boards.

I'd _really_ like to discuss the book, I'm hoping that some of you may own a copy or have read it in the past? Eisenmann is the Wisconsin based trainer who raised, bred, and trained a number of GSD's - London, Thorn, Toro, Hobo, etc - that were quite well known several decades ago.

It seems like sometimes trainers who train for film/Hollywood get written off as "gimmicky", and in today's world you can certainly digitally edit and create whatever you want. I was pretty skeptical myself until I spent some time around some of Orin Benson's dogs (years ago). He was a family friend, and it's my understanding that he used some of these same concepts in his own dog training..... this particular copy was actually given to him (he was a contemporary of Eisenmann) and passed down through a family member to me. 

Thanks in advance, hope to hear from some of you!


----------



## dogma13

I don't have the book,but will definitely be searching for a copy now.I remember the littlest hobo movie from years ago.I fell in love with that dog!


----------



## Sabis mom

Charles Eisenmann stated any number of times that he was glad he knew nothing about training dogs when he got them, else his dogs would never have learned what they did.
I have never read his books, I wish I could find/afford them. I am however acquainted with his method, which is commonly referred to as 'conversational'. He believed that we limited our dogs by never giving them the opportunity to learn more then simple commands. I have to say that while I am by nature a sceptic, I am inclined to agree with him. I am not certain though that all dogs have that capacity to learn.
I had the pleasure of meeting the man and his dogs as a child, several times. He was an acquaintance of my step-fathers. It had a definite affect on the way I treat my dogs, and old as I am I remember wrapping my arms around Thorns neck and feeling the patience and calm that exuded from him. It was these dogs that probably started my love affair with the breed.
I always appreciate seeing a well trained dog, it's beautiful. But those dogs had something 'more' . There was something truly special about the dogs themselves, and his relationship with them.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Sabis mom said:


> Charles Eisenmann stated any number of times that he was glad he knew nothing about training dogs when he got them, else his dogs would never have learned what they did.
> I have never read his books, I wish I could find/afford them. I am however acquainted with his method, which is commonly referred to as 'conversational'. He believed that we limited our dogs by never giving them the opportunity to learn more then simple commands. I have to say that while I am by nature a sceptic, I am inclined to agree with him. I am not certain though that all dogs have that capacity to learn.
> *I had the pleasure of meeting the man and his dogs as a child, several times. He was an acquaintance of my step-fathers. It had a definite affect on the way I treat my dogs, and old as I am I remember wrapping my arms around Thorns neck and feeling the patience and calm that exuded from him. It was these dogs that probably started my love affair with the breed.
> I always appreciate seeing a well trained dog, it's beautiful. But those dogs had something 'more' .* There was something truly special about the dogs themselves, and his relationship with them.


Wow. Thank you so much for responding, that's really awesome. I am jealous.

I also don't know if his methods would work on all (or even _most_) dogs. It would seem to me like a lot of dogs would just hear noise, and not be able to learn/focus when given entire sentences with multiple verbs and descriptive adjectives. Kind of like the wah-wah-WAH-wah teacher noises in Charlie Brown.

Some examples he gives in his book are things like "Last one in the house, please shut the door"... the last dog in line pushes the door shut. "Hop up on the left side of the couch, move the pillows to the right". "Open the cupboard and bring me two small balls" from a closet full of different round objects. And lots of even more complex dialogue.

He went out of his way to prove that his dogs actually understood the directives, by giving demonstrations where he'd stand behind a screen, or a blind, or on the other side of a wall, to prove that he wasn't giving hand signals or using body language to direct their actions. It's really interesting, and knowing that you met him - and one of his dogs - adds another layer of credibility.

Some of his ideas might not be realistic in today's world (never ever using a leash, etc), but I would strongly recommend it to anyone who can get their hands on a copy, it really opens your mind up to possibilities.... Sabis Mom especially, I hope you have the chance to read his book.


----------



## Sabis mom

Here is what I can tell you for sure.

A friend we were visiting said to Sabi, 'Please don't climb on the new couch. I don't mind if you get on the old couch' She did not point or otherwise indicate, but it seemed as if Sabi got the message, not during that visit or subsequent ones did she attempt to get on the new couch. 
One example of the many times it seemed that she understood.
When I chat at Bud, he simply looks at me with that blank, adoring expression, then goes and pees on something
And Shadow? Flashes of brilliance liberally sprinkled with bizarre insanity

I believe some dogs are capable of learning this way. Since you got the puppy that I would have wanted, it would be interesting to see what she can do


----------



## WIBackpacker

Sabis mom said:


> I believe some dogs are capable of learning this way. Since you got the puppy that I would have wanted, it would be interesting to see what she can do


Awww... :wub: Well, she's the reason I dusted off some of these books (this one in particular). I'm excited to see how many pieces of the "language" puzzle we can put together, over time. 

I love your anecdote about Sabi and the new couch - that's _exactly_ the kind of directive that Eisenmann talks about.


----------



## Sabis mom

Sabi was an oddly, and sometimes inconveniently, intelligent dog. Because my mentor was a Koehler student-ex RCMP dog master-that was the method we trained with. However it quickly became evident to everyone that she was capable of much, much more. 
This was the dog that learned to nod yes, raise an eyebrow, snort in disgust and flip me off. Yup, flip her nose at me and saunter off, universally understood.
I am not overly fond of sables, and Carmen has informed me that I look a superficial things. But your little girl captured my attention with her expression, the look in her eyes. Please keep posting, because I have a hunch that she is going to be one of the special ones.


----------



## Chip Blasiole

I spoke to Chuck a number of years ago on the phone and he was kind enough to send me autographed copies of several of his books. He told me he believed all dogs were capable of being "educated" the way his dogs were. One advantage he had was the luxury of being able to be with his dogs almost 24 hours a day, so that his conversational approach could be used more extensively.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Oh how cool.... Sabi's mom, if you keep looking and still can't find a copy, maybe send me a PM.

Chip, did you utilize any of his methods in your own training?


----------



## Chip Blasiole

When I get a pup, I lay a foundation by training in drive using food and a toy, so I don't use his approach for that. But clearly, there are other things I have said repeatedly to my dogs and they understand. For example, my dog lives in our attached garage and has a doggie door. If I am leaving and headed to a vehicle that is outside of the garage, I can say, 'Ill be back later on" and he knows what I'm saying and doesn't bother to get up and follow me out. I am skeptical when Eisenmann says things like, "Toro, I want you to remember this chalk board eraser, because in about 15 minutes I'm going to ask you to bring it to me." After 15 minutes go by doing other things he say, "Toro, go get the object I told you about 15 minutes ago." But apparently the dog demonstrated the behavior and Eisenmann always claimed he wasn't using trickery.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Chip Blasiole said:


> I am skeptical when Eisenmann says things like, "Toro, I want you to remember this chalk board eraser, because in about 15 minutes I'm going to ask you to bring it to me." After 15 minutes go by doing other things he say, "Toro, go get the object I told you about 15 minutes ago." But apparently the dog demonstrated the behavior and Eisenmann always claimed he wasn't using trickery.


Those are the examples that I have a hard time envisioning, as well.... though his book, and third party testimonials, are full of them. 

_"He commanded his dog, London, to jump into the air.

The dog jumped.

“This time, London, when I say ‘jump’ it will mean lie down and put your 
paws over your eyes ... London, jump!”

The dog dutifully lay down before covering its eyes."_

I wish I'd been able to actually watch his interaction. I did some searching for video clips, but all I found were episodes of the Littlest Hobo (no training, just edited, finished performances), and a reference to some vinyl/audio recordings.

» Charles P. Eisenmann ? “Educate Your Dog by the Eisenmann Method”


----------



## MadLab

This shows us that some 'oldschool' trainers weren't just using compulsion training. Look back at many antique pictures of dogs and you see a dog lured into position with the anticipation of food on the way. 

I reckon C Eisenman techniques was just using codes/commands and putting them into sentences. It is easy to make a dog speak on command, and then use a different trigger to make it speak, then use a gesture to do it and then a simply facial expression or twitch of the eye. Still the guy was impressive. You can say anything and give the nod, and the dog will speak.

The fact that he was selling/teaching his 'conversational technique' was questionable. I have seen some friends do this with their dogs and my dogs. Some people have a gift to communicate verbally with dogs so I aint gonna totally dismiss it. I can find it irritating too though , people talking to dogs, esp in baby voice. lol


----------



## WIBackpacker

MadLab said:


> This shows us that some 'oldschool' trainers weren't just using compulsion training. Look back at many antique pictures of dogs and you see a dog lured into position with the anticipation of food on the way.
> 
> I reckon C Eisenman techniques was just using codes/commands and putting them into sentences. It is easy to make a dog speak on command, and then use a different trigger to make it speak, then use a gesture to do it and then a simply facial expression or twitch of the eye. Still the guy was impressive. You can say anything and give the nod, and the dog will speak.
> 
> The fact that he was selling/teaching his 'conversational technique' was questionable. I have seen some friends do this with their dogs and my dogs. Some people have a gift to communicate verbally with dogs so I aint gonna totally dismiss it. I can find it irritating too though , people talking to dogs, esp in baby voice. lol


He does advocate for some correction in his book, but quick, calm, and then immediate forgiveness by moving on to whatever you want to do. But yes, definitely not the stereotypical compulsion that gets discussed sometimes.

It really does not seem that he built his training on "gimmicks" (body signals, facial expression, etc), because he seemed to go out of his way to prove that wasn't the case. He would have an audience member request a random action, and then he would direct the dog to complete the action, from behind a solid wall. And the dog would do it. "Walk down the aisle and sit next to the woman on the right with a hat. Good. Now hold her purse." 

How on earth could you train that?

Of course, I have no way to prove this, and he has since passed away. He didn't make his initial money on dog training, he was in the military and then went into pro baseball and other business ventures, so I don't know that he "sold" his training method in the manner of Caesar Millan, per se. In fact, almost everyone I've found so far - including myself - and Chip, above - was given his book. Not purchased. He self published and seemed to voluntarily send his methods out into the dog world, so to speak. I'm sure there was plenty of money earned, especially by the TV series, so I could be wrong.

My interest in him is furthered because I'm under the impression that he was a friend/contemporary of Orin Benson's, who did some pretty fantastic animal training. But that's a story for another day.

I agree that people baby-talking and other nonsense can get annoying, and I'm not saying I'll ditch training important commands. But I _am_ fascinated with this guy, and the more I read about him, the more intrigued I get. Maybe I'm just an optimistic nerd, but I'm enjoying researching him and his dogs.... and Sabi's Mom's story made me really happy, like finding a little piece of the past. :crazy:


----------



## Sabis mom

Chip Blasiole said:


> I spoke to Chuck a number of years ago on the phone and he was kind enough to send me autographed copies of several of his books. He told me he believed all dogs were capable of being "educated" the way his dogs were. One advantage he had was the luxury of being able to be with his dogs almost 24 hours a day, so that his conversational approach could be used more extensively.


 I always wondered if the time thing played into it. When we got Sabi she was constantly with me. I spent 12-18 hrs a day in a patrol truck with her along, first for company, later as my partner. I had no one else to talk to so I talked to her.

For those who think Chuck was a fraud, he was tested time and again by reporters, sceptics and trainers. His dogs were not following cues. I am pretty sure that most of the money made off his books went to his estate. 
He never claimed to be a trainer, he just thought dogs were capable of more. And really, he proved it.


----------



## MadLab

> he was tested time and again by reporters, sceptics and trainers. His dogs were not following cues


I wonder were any of the tests recorded or documented. They way I see it, you don't know if his dogs were taking cues or not. A test in the 60's might not be quite so strenuous as a scientific test today.

Do you think a dog can have an ability to understand the human language? 

Considering a dog does not verbally communicate with other dogs I would really wonder. 

Did Chuck teach his dog English? or was there a telepathic connection between the dog and he?

When you see a dog memorizing the sound of hundreds of objects and being able to associate a sound with the object very clearly then you can see the possibilities of Chucks training methods. I wouldn't call him a fraud at all. Is a magician a fraud. I see them as entertainers but I don't believe in magic. I see very skillful performers creating illusions.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Sabis mom said:


> He never claimed to be a trainer, he just thought dogs were capable of more. And really, he proved it.


This is the opinion I'm forming, you summarized it well.



MadLab said:


> I wonder were any of the tests recorded or documented. They way I see it, you don't know if his dogs were taking cues or not. A test in the 60's might not be quite so strenuous as a scientific test today.
> 
> Do you think a dog can have an ability to understand the human language?
> 
> Considering a dog does not verbally communicate with other dogs I would really wonder.
> 
> Did Chuck teach his dog English? or was there a telepathic connection between the dog and he?


If anyone comes across film footage, I would love to watch it. I haven't found any yet, but I'll do some more digging when time permits. I don't really believe in telepathic connections, but I do believe that some people, and dogs, have an uncanny ability to read body language and environmental cues, and anticipate what comes next. But telepathy? I don't think so, personally.

I do think dogs can understand human language. The dogs I've had in my life have understood human language at differing levels. The one I took home at 8 weeks and brought to work with me daily for 6+ years has the best vocabulary, so far.

"Move over, couch-hog. Go wake up [husband]. Where's the puppy? Go find the puppy. Watch the geese, they're getting too close." I know this is nothing extraordinary in the world of GSD's, and nothing at all like what Eisenmann achieved, just basic examples. I'm certain I've indirectly rewarded, and reinforced, these behaviors over the years, but didn't specifically train/mark/reward for them.

I'm intrigued to see what kind of language skills can be developed over time with my little one (at 13 weeks, she's a sharp little thing). If all of Eisenmann's communication theory is nonsense, at the very least she'll end up learning the English word for a variety of nouns and everyday items.


----------



## MadLab

[quoteI do think dogs can understand human language.][/quote]

I think they respond to the sound rather than understand language. Dog language is body language and facial expression. Human is verbal, facial expression and body language.

I believe a dog can read body language and facial expression but doesn't understand language. It does associate objects, people, places with words or the sound of the word.

Maybe I have a limited knowledge on this. Maybe there are more ways to communicate. 

I would love to believe that a dog understands a sentence but I just can't.



> If all of Eisenmann's communication theory is nonsense


Really I don't think it is. I have seen people converse with a dog and the dog seems to like it or enjoys being with these people. They have this energy that the dog likes to be around. And the person uses this relationship and trust to teach it things. Thats cool, but it doesn't mean the dog actually knows whats being said.


----------



## Chip Blasiole

Actually he taught his dogs in several different languages.


----------



## MadLab

Did he read them stories at night too?


----------



## MadLab

Here s chuck subject matter on his vinyl. Vinyl is not available on shop I use but the track listing is and is shown below. Label is 'Sight and sound" , Educate your Dog by Charles P. Eisenmann, 1975.

They are all interesting and at the end is very interesting as it gives a strong clue on his techniques. Also it suggests that the dog has been trained making chuck a trainer not an animal communicator which people are trying to suggest.

Use The *Five Fundamental Sounds* In Conjunction With *The Things Your Dog Has Been Trained To Do*



A1 
 Preface 
A2 Learn To Observe Your Dog As He Observes You. *Never Overlook A Single Glance Or Movement* 
A3 Always Be Positive When Judging The Reasons For Your Dog’s Actions 
A4 Learn How To Use Mental Instead Of Physical Approaches To Both *Training *And Punishing Your Dog 
A5 Gain* Control Of Your Dog* By Using The Mental Instead Of The Physical Leash 
B1 Never Ask Your Dog To Perform A Task Which He Mentally Understands But Physically Cannot Accomplish 
B2 Learn To Compliment And* Reward Properly* 
B3 Do Not Use Single *Word Commands.* They Limit A Dog’s Potential 
B4 Learn The Danger Of A Dog’s Physical And Mental Reflexes 
B5 Use The* Five Fundamental Sounds* In Conjunction With The Things *Your Dog Has Been Trained To Do* 
B6 Make Common Sense Your Final Guide


----------



## MadLab

Chucks book looks awesome. The foreword and first page is included on this dogster thread.

http://www.dogster.com/forums/Behav...om/forums/Behavior_and_Training/thread/758975

My dogs brother is like that dog, telling the owner to switch off the light.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Chip Blasiole said:


> Actually he taught his dogs in several different languages.


The spelling examples were also interesting. L-E-F-T corresponding to "left", and so on.... and counting. Multiple languages are believable. My husband randomly trained one of our dogs her basic commands in Spanish because he was bored one rainy weekend, she'll respond to English or Spanish. 



MadLab said:


> RE: Vinyl



RE: the vinyl chapter list, which is the link I posted above - there's a chapter in "How to Speak Dog" (Stanley Coren) that goes along this line of thinking, that he used his gaze and line of sight to direct the dog to the object he named, knowing that there are a limited number of actions that can be done with any given object.... if it's small, pick it up. If it's big, put your nose on it. There may be something to be said for that. 

Still, incredible impressive. I'd be 100% happy with my dog understanding the combination of words, gestures, and body language that come together to ask for a certain behavior. Not entirely unlike people.... some people are much more intuitive and interpretive of human dialogue and behavior. Others blunder their way through social interaction, leaving accidental insults and misunderstandings in their wake.


----------



## WIBackpacker

MadLab said:


> Chucks book looks awesome. The foreword and first page is included on this dogster thread.
> 
> http://www.dogster.com/forums/Behav...om/forums/Behavior_and_Training/thread/758975
> 
> My dogs brother is like that dog, telling the owner to switch off the light.


For sure. I wish someone could get their hands on printing rights, so it would be more widely available!


----------



## Sabis mom

B3 Do Not Use Single *Word Commands.* They Limit A Dog’s Potential 

Madlab, you missed this one. Which sums up his whole point.

Training a dog does not make you a trainer. No one is suggesting he was an animal communicator, he was a man who loved his dogs and found a way to accomplish something since unmatched.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Sabis mom said:


> B3 ..... he was a man who loved his dogs and found a way to accomplish something since unmatched.




:thumbup:

There was an evolutionary psychologist at Colombia University NY that attempted to re-create Eisenmann's communication with London. He also used a GSD. Under scholarly, documented, conditions.

The psychologist estimated he was able to teach his GSD approx 400 known words, but nowhere near the dialogue that Eisenmann's dogs demonstrated, and he admitted it. His GSD wasn't just a "random" pup either, it was selected based on intellect/aptitude test.


----------



## MadLab

> B3 Do Not Use Single *Word Commands.* They Limit A Dog’s Potential
> 
> Madlab, you missed this one. Which sums up his whole point.


See how I high lighted it. I read it and took that he doesn't prescribe single word commands but integrates commands into sentences.

See for a person working in films and staring on entertainment shows I would think does not ask the dog, what do you want to do today. He works with a dog to train it to do whatever they want in the scene at that particular time. 

The guy is there chatting to his dogs 24/7. 

I think it is obvious he is training the dogs.

Would you like to comment on B5 and interpret his intention as you see it.




> Use The* Five Fundamental Sounds* In Conjunction With The Things *Your Dog Has Been Trained To Do*


I wonder was there an element of training involved in the things the dog was 'Trained to do'.


----------



## WIBackpacker

MadLab said:


> Would you like to comment on B5 and interpret his intention as you see it.
> 
> I wonder was there an element of training involved in the things the dog was 'Trained to do'.


I think this is really just semantics.

I do NOT consider myself a soccer player. 

- HOWEVER - 

I HAVE played soccer.

Just my interpretation.


----------



## MadLab

> Training a dog does not make you a trainer.]


We can call him a dog friend who enjoyed chatting with his dogs who managed to work as actors in films and TV shows, carrying around objects, opening doors, climbing ladders, jumping through hoops etcetc.


----------



## MadLab

And if you played soccer professionally, maybe we could call you a player, or maybe it is your feet doing the playing not you.


----------



## WIBackpacker

MadLab said:


> And if you played soccer professionally, maybe we could call you a player, or maybe it is your feet doing the playing not you.


Setting aside verbal minutia.... 

The Colombia professor who was unable to achieve Eisenmann's level of communication was covered pretty extensively in scholarly articles.

Popular Science, 1928:

_"Go to the table, Fellow. Put your head on it. Put one foot and your head on it. Now you can jump on the table. Sit down all the way. Now stand up. Look out the window. Turn your head the other way. Go over to the lady in the corner. Put your head in her lap. Now, suppose you go to the front door."_

So it can be done, it seems. There's more info on this particular dog in this article, if anyone else is curious. Granted, it's not a science & industry publication, so it's harder to determine the accuracy. I'm still most intrigued by Eisenmann himself.

A Smart German Shepherd, 1927 - America Comes Alive


----------



## MadLab

Of course it can be done.

It's called dog training.

Why does Eisenmann say a dog can learn as much vocabulary as a 7 year old?

Probably because he was teaching his dogs words or collection of words to associate with objects. 

I don't think it is so abstract that people don't understand it.

I can say I'm not a trainer and my dog is doing backflips and answering the phone. Would you believe me.


----------



## Sabis mom

WIBackpacker said:


> Setting aside verbal minutia....
> 
> The Colombia professor who was unable to achieve Eisenmann's level of communication was covered pretty extensively in scholarly articles.
> 
> Popular Science, 1928:
> 
> _"Go to the table, Fellow. Put your head on it. Put one foot and your head on it. Now you can jump on the table. Sit down all the way. Now stand up. Look out the window. Turn your head the other way. Go over to the lady in the corner. Put your head in her lap. Now, suppose you go to the front door."_
> 
> So it can be done, it seems. There's more info on this particular dog in this article, if anyone else is curious. Granted, it's not a science & industry publication, so it's harder to determine the accuracy. I'm still most intrigued by Eisenmann himself.
> 
> A Smart German Shepherd, 1927 - America Comes Alive


See, it was the news interviews with Eisenmann that fascinate me.

The one in the field where he explained to the dog, I don't remember which one, that he wanted him to now interpret the jump command to mean down. Subtle body language could have accomplished that. And another one in a hotel room? where I believe the dog was asked to retrieve an object chosen by one of the reporters, something like a photo?

If these dogs and this man were all about training, why is no one else able to do it? Heaven knows there are enough trainers around.

The article you referenced is as close as anyone has been able to get.


----------



## WIBackpacker

Sabis mom said:


> If these dogs and this man were all about training, why is no one else able to do it? Heaven knows there are enough trainers around.


^ Bingo.


----------



## Sabis mom

WIBackpacker said:


> ^ Bingo.


Apparently that ended the discussion:laugh:

Amazing what logic does. The man was purely fascinating, the dogs incredible. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## MadLab

> Amazing what logic does


Actually, I think some people like to believe in an enigma rather than trust logic


----------



## Sabis mom

MadLab said:


> Actually, I think some people like to believe in an enigma rather than trust logic


 
And I ask again, why has no one been able to duplicate it? Logic says if it's just a trick someone else can do it, we are inundated with trainers yet none can copy his results. Logic tells me there was something unique there.


----------



## MadLab

> And I ask again, why has no one been able to duplicate it? Logic says if it's just a trick someone else can do it, we are inundated with trainers yet none can copy his results. Logic tells me there was something unique there.


We don't see Elvis Presleys or Jimi Hendrix's anymore either do we. Obviously the man was a genius with a lot of insight into animal behavior and patience to work through so many scenarios. 

Why doesn't someone do it today?

I don't know but to say it is not possible is questionable. If there was a financial reward for such in depth training then people would be doing it. Today people have to make ends meet rather than intensely train their dogs.

Any trainer will train hundreds of dogs rather than 5 in their lifetime. Granted Eisenmann was a genius but he did only train a limited number of dogs in his lifetime. How many hours did each dog receive. Probably 1000's of hours every year. That adds up. 

To me a dog is a very intelligent animal and if it is taught from a young age all it's life then who knows what it can achieve. 

Maybe the whole issue in the past and why Eisenmann says he wasn't a dog trainer was because the term 'Dog trainer' carried a negative connotation. Back then it may have ment a trainer who forces the dog to do things. Today people will proudly announce that he or she is a dog trainer. Times change.

To me he was a great trainer. But maybe the term trainer is limited too. The dogs could have been his family, or partners in work. I suppose it depends on how we view the relationship between dog and human.


----------



## WIBackpacker

I think the advent of CGI/digital FX is one of the reasons that you don't hear much about exceptional animal training in this day and age.

Eisenmann says in his book that he often didn't see the script for an episode until the day of filming, or one day prior. His dogs HAD to have enough vocabulary and intelligence to follow his directives on the spot, as an expensive camera crew looked on. They didn't memorize a routine and perform it start to finish, he directed them through actions specific to each episode. He swapped between different dogs too, sometimes unexpectedly or for unforeseen circumstances, so ALL of his actively working dogs needed to be able to do what he asked.

With today's technology, you can cut/edit/add or make your own perfect, entirely digital "dog" that doesn't require any training.... just some very skilled FX animators. Perhaps this is why you no longer hear about them, or rarely.

I think you'll only see this type of training/relationship attempt from a person who isn't in it for the money - I still maintain Eisenmann wasn't doing it just to make a buck, but that's my opinion.


----------



## MadLab

I wouldn't think Eisenmann was in it 'for a buck' but he could make his living from working with his dogs in the way that he did. 

I would see the cross over of that type of training into service dogs who can identify objects and return them to the owner, turn on lights, open doors, alert an alarm etc. The conversational techniques is a good way for people with companion dog. 

Thats why I'd like to learn more about these techniques as Eisenmann probably discovered a lot of valuable info on human dog relations. 

The actual trick element interests me less as I believe it can be trained but the understanding to train efficiently is down to the relationship he built up with the dogs. 

He developed a reward system where the dog was obviously very content and confident. It's a pity not more info of this system is on the net.


----------



## Black Kali

I don't know anything about that book, but I know my dogs can identify certain words (they learned) from a sentence and perform complex actions even if they were not learned in that manner. 

Example: 

Kali knew meaning of words "bring" "that" "toy (and some specific names of different objects)" "bed" "window" "find" "rain" "snow" etc... One day she was begging for attention, I was trying to be funny and said to her "go, look trough the window and see if it is raining" (she loved to chase raindrops) and she jumped on the window, looked for second or two and came back to us. We were stunned for a moment, then I realized she knew to words and preformed it in order she heard them in my sentence ..."go..bla-bla...window...bla-bla... rain"

Once, I was sitting at my computer, Kali was sleeping on my legs. I needed nail-clipper that was on my bed. Jokingly I asked her to "go to my bed and bring me nail clipper" again, she knew the words "go..bla-bla.bed...bla-bla..bring..bla-bla". She searched for item on my bed and brought me nail clipper because that was only item there. 

Same with Brick now, he was 3-4 months old and wanted to play. I told him "go find me some toy and we'll play" so he did what he learned "find" "toy" and he assumed he has to bring it to me so we could play 

And there were much more examples like this, but I really think that is normal for a dog that lives with you and know meaning of certain words (can associate them with objects and commands)


----------



## carmspack

exactly "

Of course it can be done.

It's called dog training.

Why does Eisenmann say a dog can learn as much vocabulary as a 7 year old?

Probably because he was teaching his dogs words or collection of words to associate with objects"

Plus there were signals. Go to enough seminars on a speakers route and you can see he uses the same joke (insert here) . It always seems spontaneous. It is the first time you hear it , but go to the next lecture and there they are -- same joke, same energy , same audience response. 

One of my dogs played the role of Orphan Annies dog Sandy on a stage tour across Canada . I have a picture of her with the full cast on stage . Her owner , Yeulett , was busy talking to the management one day and the dog paid attention to the music cues and ran herself through the routine , going on stage , finding her mark, interacting with Annie and acting sad . Music cued the sequence.
One of the cues in an Eisenmann demo was the bursting of a balloon. The dog went through a routine . First time you see it the burst balloon seems like an accident . Until you follow them to the next demo and the next demo and there is always a balloon bursting at just that moment. 

I read the books . I saw the training . Training . I saw the dogS on film shoots . I saw the number of failures for a sequence to be done , and I saw a lot interaction .
Dogs aren't robots.
People that use dogs as physical therapy dogs have a stream of verbal connection . So a conversation would be - oh I can't reach that would you PICK IT UP. That is the command . 
I did one dog for a US canine assistance agency . The dog had a large vocabulary. The dog is taught , book, phone, clicker , keys , light, broom , towel , shoes ,
open door, open fridge , get me a drink , bedtime etc etc . 



Select a dog that has high handler interest -- genetic obedience -- and you are well under way. They have a natural investment or interest in working WITH , not for . 



Training Example . If the you were to reach for the leash hanging from a hook in the front hall and have the dog prancing beside you because you have already created excitement , reach for the leash and ask the dog - so do you want to go for a walk , well let's go . You do this habitually and the dog makes a connection - door , leash, want to go for a walk?
Then with time you ask the dog want to for for a walk and the dog races to the leash because that is part of the sequence. 
Then you put the leash on the floor , and sit back and ask the dog - do you want to go for a walk and the dog goes and gets the leash and hands it to you.

My own dogs knew go for a walk , and go to work . Go for a walk would be a brisk walk 8.5 km (5 miles) around our block . Go to work the dog would be waiting at the back of the van , ready to go off property for in-town adventure or training.

I know a standard poodle that will bark at the Fed-Ex delivery man coming up the walk. The owner says - use your indoor voice and the dog goes from WOOF WOOF to woof woof. That had me laughing.

My dog - I could say to my husband I'm going to take the dog out for a while -- and the dog would start prancing all excited . Or if I say , not this time , you stay home . The dog stays on its mat . 
Circus tricks. Did a lot of demos for local Boy Scouts and charity events . I could ask for the dog to get a ball of a certain colour - red, yellow, or blue and later striped (red/blue with white band) . First dog is taught association with one ball one colour. get the ball , Yellow , ball. Each time a reward . You use the word yellow .
Then introduce another colour . You go through the same name association conditioning . 
Ask for the yellow ball . big reward for the yellow ball. If he goes to pick up the other colour there is no handler input . An action that is not rewarding gets extinquished. Heads to the yellow ball - oh yes that is the yellow ball I want . The surrounding language gets expanded but Yellow is always key. Then you keep going . Introduce another colour , train the same way . Proof the work. Then have the yellow and the other ball feet apart . Send dog for a specific colour. Let's say this time it is the other colour that you want - RED . You ask for RED . The dog heads for yellow -- oh NO , (dog pauses) get me the RED , the moment intentions shift towards the red , big praise.

This is no different than learning another language through immersion .


----------



## Litlon

Sabis mom said:


> The one in the field where he explained to the dog, I don't remember which one, that he wanted him to now interpret the jump command to mean down. Subtle body language could have accomplished that.


I'm certain that would have been the 1979 episode of TLH, "Stand in". See here:


----------

